# Desert Song GY312



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents ..I am looking for some info regarding the Desert Song GY312 on164412 She was built in Sweden in 1936 and left Grimsby in 1938 .. Does any one know where she went to ... Many thanks


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

DESERT SONG (61.49 tons) was registered at Grimsby on 21.05.1936 (Part I & IV) O.N.164412 (GY312) and the registration was closed 02.06.1938 "Sold to foreigners". Also registered on 09.04.1936 was a similar sized MFV, BOHEMIAN GIRL (57.78 tons)164413 (GY311); she was sold on 05.07.1940 still with Grimsby registration.
Gil.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gil many thanks for that . I was afraid it would say that!!!. I wonder if she went back to Sweden , unfortunatly my source there is unavailable at the moment.. :-( She does not appear in the Danish lists.. Again thanks


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello
Grimsby registers for DESERT SONG as you say sold to foreigners and adds Norwegian Subjects. 02/06/1938
Grimsby registers for STUDENT PRINCE as you say sold to foreigners and adds Danish Subjects 28/12/1956
Sorry no names shown but perhaps country may be of some help.
Bill


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bill found one!! student prince became E301 Eva Thinnesen lost in 1967 .. Really appreciated guys!!!


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the Desert Song became Lindy R-116-K decommed in 1989


----------

